# Hello all! Sold a mako backcountry



## 19Mako79 (Mar 1, 2021)

View attachment 168867
View attachment 168868

1979 18’2” Classic Mako backcountry Hull#20 very Rare mako. It needs some TLC the boat needs the cockpit hatches and two live well hatches and the deck will be complete. ((The hull the deck and transom are ALL SOLID ))comes with the aluminum trailer (registered in Florida )$4000 obo I’m not looking to trade. I have the title in hand! This is a project boat that needs some fiberglass work here and there but the boat is solid. There was about 40 of these made in south Florida by Pete Perdue! if you know anything about Makos and are in to restoring boats this is the one for you! I do also have a 90HP mariner 2 stroke with controls if your interested! I’m located in port orange Florida message me on here or email me at [email protected]
View attachment 168870
View attachment 168871


----------



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

That thing is awesome!


----------



## 19Mako79 (Mar 1, 2021)

bw510 said:


> That thing is awesome!


Hey BW510 really one of a kind! With about 40 of them that have been made there’s no telling how many are a float! There is a group on FB that is dedicated to these boats! And they guys love them!


----------



## markp1958 (Jan 11, 2021)

What the beam on it?


----------



## 19Mako79 (Mar 1, 2021)

markp1958 said:


> What the beam on it?


Hey mark the beam is 6’7”


----------



## ShannonD (Aug 25, 2013)

Almost looks like a Panga toward bow.


----------



## 19Mako79 (Mar 1, 2021)

ShannonD said:


> Almost looks like a Panga toward bow.


I can see a little bit of that! I have never been on a panga but man I have seen those hulls go through some crazy chop!


----------

